# 32 Frlds Carrier Air V



## dogbed (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello, I am new to this website. We bought our camper last June, and during the summer, the air conditioner just would not keep us cool enough. We had to run a box fan in the living area just to be tolerable during the day. We have had it checked at the dealership, and they tell us it is operating within Carrier's specifications.
So, for this coming camping trip in May, to the beach, we have had the windows tinted, hoping this will help. Has anyone had any similar problems with the Carrier Air V 15000?
Thank you.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Have not had the same problem as we have the same AC unit, but the airflow to the bedroom area is weak. I have seen a few threads in the past discussing crushed or restricted ducting causing a weak airflow. Did the dealer do a temperature check at each outlet or just check it at the unit? We had a pretty hot summer last year in TN as you did in NC and our AC was able to keep us at the level we set it at, so I would say something is wrong with your system.

Try and do a search for AC problems and hopefully some relevant threads will come up. Take care and good luck.

Vince


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ours has always worked fine.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Try removing the inside cover (4 screws) and check where the units air goes into the vent ducting. On my 28, it was sloppy so I used a little duct tape to close any gaps allowing air to not go into ductwork. Also check to make sure none of that air can go into the ceiling void area which would be a obvious waste. Had the same problem on my 28.

John


----------



## dogbed (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you. I am going to show this to hubby right now.


----------

